# Snake boots



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Lot of good they would do.......


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

How long was that thing and where was it? One of my biggest fears is coming across one like that. I was bit by a moccasin when I was in 5th grade and almost died. And not from the bite, but from the anti-venom they found I was allergic to. If I am ever to get bit again, all that can be done is to watch and hope for the best. Gives me the chills just thinking about it. But it doesnt keep me from fishing and hunting!! O*D*W


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*I heard it was Ga but these pics*

sometimes get info swapped about were they were taken. I don't think it was PS'd because when I enlarged the pic, both the man and the snake had the same resolution...... Almost impossible to fake that.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Big snake yes. Not as big as it looks. He's holding out tiwards the camera on the end of a pole. Same as the extended arm pose for fish and deer. It's been around awhile same as a handful of others done the same way


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I assume it probably ate way too many mice.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Either way, its tail is touching the ground. Thats a BIG snake, with ALOT of venom. No thank you!!


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't want to ba around any of them!!!!!:gun_bandana:


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Hes holding it AWAY from his body,yes..... as would I lol.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

ran over one bout that size in Miss. bout 30 years ago. I thought it was a tree limb till i looked in my rear view mirror n saw it wigglin around in theroad. had to get my front in alinged. u young guys won't know anything about front end alingment. don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's another one I'm sure you guys won't think is photoshopped


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dang, that is a huge snake but no way it is as big as it looks in the picture. It looks like it is about 8.5 ft long in the pic.


----------

